# Small Ball Jar



## SuzieBelle11 (Mar 17, 2022)

I am new to collecting jars. A few years ago, I found a small jar. It is about 6 inches tall and the OD is about 1-5/8”. After I cleaned it up, I noticed that it had 261-5 Ball 2 A9 embossed on the bottom. There are no other markings on the jar. It reminds me of an olive jar. When did Ball make jars this size?


----------



## Dogo (Mar 18, 2022)

Possibly May, 1961


----------



## DavidW (Mar 18, 2022)

The "261-5" is a catalog number or mold/style number assigned to that design.   There isn't a date code on that bottle.  Ball did not usually put date codes on most of their bottles.   Many glass companies made similar bottles.   It looks like a generic olive bottle. Some might have held capers, small gherkins, pickled pearl onions etc.    It probably dates in the 1930s-1950s era.
 Ball made a large line of "packer" bottles and jars (made for companies to put their own products in them for retail sale), liquor bottles, beer bottles, etc,   as well as their "more-well-known-to-the-general-public"  line of canning jars/fruit jars like the BALL PERFECT MASON.


----------



## DavidW (Mar 18, 2022)

Just an add-on comment.  Checking the "How to date a Ball jar" chart that is online, that exact "BALL" cursive variant is dated as "1933-1962".


----------

